# San Fernando Valley Caravan



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wanted to get a thread going for the San Fernando Valley caravan. This will be my first fest so someone that did or someone who is organizing the SFV caravan please post the info


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I might go, what's up man, you know me haha

~Matt Segal


----------



## aideas23 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey there,
I'll be coming in from Pasadena area. We can meet up somewhere off the 101, Calabassas maybe?


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*hmm*

I think where was a set meeting place that the SVF caravan is meeting I don't think anyone has posted it yet, it might be too soon to start setting meeting places, I hope someone who did the SFV caravan last time who put some info up =)


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

LOL, Calabasas = where I live. But yea, I think the one last year was closer to Thousand Oaks

~Matt Segal


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*I think*

I heard that last time the SFV caravan meet up at balboa park. Lets wait and see until someone who did this before gets the information set up I heard of a TQ caravan that meet up with the SFV caravan but I don't think the SFV caravan meet in TQ


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well...? lol

~Matt Segal


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

thats cool
i finally found some people that live in the sfv. I think Calabasas would be a great area. There is the Calabasas Common's right off of Parkway Calbasas. I think that it would be a good spot to meet up. But like someone said its kinda early to make plans but earlier the better HA HA.


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

LMAO...That's oh..30sec from me lol. Parking lot is alright I guess...I could take some pics for those of you that don't know. If we met early Saturday it'd be fine, no one's there at that time.

~Matt Segal


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

ok so somebody should bring a digital camcorder and video tape us before we get there, for instance driving on the freeway and crap like that and make a lilttle vid out of it. REAL nice. so just to check becuase bimmerfest is just around the corner, how many cars are we going to be. i am 2 so lets hopefully add on to that lol. Also i heard there is a caravan comin from SD maybe we should tell them to meet us up at Commons in calabasas. That would be dope. so lets see how this turns out.


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*info*

I have been to the commons before and it seems like it is always packed! and not an ideal parking location. It would be a good place but that parking situation and it really is not near the center of the SFV. I'll say again but I heard last time it was at balboa park. I'm not just supporting this place because it's close to me or anything, *its not*. Just that it might be better if we used the location that was used last time if that worked or if someone would shed some light on this it would be nice (someone there last time)


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

> I have been to the commons before and it seems like it is always packed!


Not Saturday mornings. I'm sure the times you've been are all at night, then yes, it's packed with little middle-school kiddies

Also, yea, it's not near the center necessarily, but everyone has to pass by it.

~Matt Segal


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

thank you for supporting that notion, but you know wat balboa park on sat mornings has AYSO (Youth Soccer) so the parking lot will be packed. There is also the MACY's Parking lot on Topanga Canyon Blvd. ITS HUGE so i mean that could be a good place to meet. BUT also i have been talking to the folks that live in Ventura Country and they are meeting up also at a mall so we can meet up there. I dont care so within the next 2 to 3 weeks we should decide. Still kinda early.


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*I was looking at some maps...*

Well it does seem that most of the SFV will have to go the 101 some time or another. However I have not been to the commons anytime recently. I can't remember how close the freeway was to it. If we have to end up going through a signal Dave 330i is right in that will get us all cut off. On all of the other drives I have been on signals where the number ones killers of staying together. The commons web site does not have that great of a surrounding are map but I got one on yahoo. It does not seem that the commons has a direct path to the freeway. I'm not trying to shoot down the idea, it's on the way to the fest and yea almost everyone is going to pass it. I'm just thinking of how traffic is going to be and if we have to go through any signals. I have attached pic of the location of the commons the star is in the where is it, it is big and takes up all that space between all those roads between Calabasas rd and Park Granada. But its looks like multiple signals will have to be crossed in order to get to the freeway.

Any thoughts? corrections? I know you guy live right there you guys know the area better then I did so correct me if I am wrong or if there is a path to the freeway, thats not on the map.

From looking at the map calabasas rd might have a ramp onto the freeway, but we will have to make a right through a signal, depending on how many cars that is and how traffic is at that time will that be OK? calabasas guys plz comfirm =) you the experts there.


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey wats up
good job on the research. I dont live in Calabasas but i know the area very well. When you get out of the Commons you make a right to get on the freeway i think u need to pass 2 stoplights to get on the freeway. You pass the Benz/Volvo dealership and the freeway is right there. Well thats what cellphones are for. We can all call eachother one will be designated the first car and someone will be the last car. The first car will call the last car and make sure everyone has passed etc... its not that hard guys. From Calabasas we have about an 45 min to get there. 

its not that hard we can do it lol.
so tell me wat you think or if not we will meet up in TO (Thousand Oaks)


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*=0*

Meet in TQ fuk that, SFV gotta represent! hehe. Is there two stops signs? 
If we come out on Calabasas Rd. is there a stop sign or a signal right as you make that right to get on the freeway?(if you are traveling left on Calabasas on the mini map) or would getting out on another road be better.

This might be a good place to meet but we do have to see what other people are going to think. And what they think about it. Best thing we can do now is see if we can get the plans worked out to make the commons work if that is for sure going to be the spot, we won't know that until about 2 weeks before the fest. But let's see if we can get the commons working.

It seems easy when you have cells phones but its not I'll tell you that, wayyy to many numbers and people calling out of the blue that they are lost. People might be totally new to the area getting lost in a strange place is no fun(ask me how I know) 
It has to be easy and painless, once on the freeway it is a little easier to stick together, with no stops or signals. I have been on drives with radios and that helps a TON for instant relaying of information, cells phones are too slow and too many numbers, but are good for important people you need to contact.

How is traffic on the 101 at that time of day?

I have Pshopped a pic of the mini map to help you see what I am talking about

Which way is best?? or another way?


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

yea you are right.
the cell phone crap is kinda bad. Ok so there is the map. When facing North, you would want to make a left (sorry for my mistake), You go right you are back tracking.
The way to go is go up Commons Avenue, left on Calabasas Road, we should meet up at the corner of the parking lot but like some of us are syaing its too dman early so we will figure it out later.
here is the map


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Sorry LordGop, but you just got us all onto the southbound freeway lol..here's how to go.

At 7 or so on a Saturday morning? Not much traffic

~Matt Segal


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

*cool*

Question matt
after we turn right onto that street thru the intersections is there any stops/lights after that are is it right onto the freeway?

Sorry about that south thing have not been there in a bit, just some some stuff leading to the 101 so I drew on it.

So dave330i are you saying it is a good place?


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

There's one main light at the intersection with Calabasas Rd, however, if we all turn right onto Parkway Calabasas (the road that we turn right onto originally...that otherwise dead ends into a hill lol) at the same time, which shouldn't be a problem because #1) the light lets you through and #2) if it turns red, we keep going, and there's no cameras there, and no cops usually (especially that early)...so we make it. Then we all line up at the main intersection with Calabasas Rd, and after that its straight through

~Matt Segal


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

YES THANKS,
Dude your the man i cant wait and i have my uniden btc-12 (moble police scanner) ready to go just in case if we get followed or anything. LOL that sounds like a good time to leave arrive at 8 and depart at 8:30

thanks mefunny


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *The plan is to get to Cutter at 10 am, so they leave Balboa Park at about 8:45 am. *


Dave, if the caravan can leave Balboa Park (looking at the map, it looks like a great location), what time would you be looking for it in Thousand Oaks? If the caravan leaves Irvine BMW by 7:00, it should definiitely be at Balboa Park around 8:00.


----------



## braddman (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't know what all this Callabasas talk is about, but this is the official plan.

SD - meet at 5am
roll to OC at 5:30am
meet with OC at around 6:30am 

SD meeting spot : (*still to be determined*).

OC - meet at 6:15am
roll with SD at 6:45am

OC meeting spot : (*still to be determined*).

LA - meet at 7:30am
OC and SD caravan should arrive around 7:45am.
we'll all leave the LA meeting point around 8:15am.

LA Meeting spot: Balboa Sports Center (Balboa Blvd) 
17015 Burbank Blvd, Encino, CA 91316-1825 
Near where the 101 and 405 meet. 


Again - meeting places are to be determined so please keep checking back here


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The big DTM caravan has listed the OC meeting spot as the Barnes and Noble at Beach and Edinger:

http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90480

I was by there the other night and the construction seems to have moved on to other parts of the shopping center.


----------



## MINIAra (Mar 26, 2003)

*Balboa Park is the official SFV carvan parking lot for 3 years.*

There is PLENTY of parking every year and easy to get on the freeway.

There is one light to cross Burbank blvd but it's doable. I cant imagine finding a parking lot and not having to cross at least 1 light to do the crossing.

Last year Silvyinla put up BMW roundel signs pointing to the correct parking lot. A few other guys took care of having people come in throught the right enterance so cars were pointed in the direction of the exit to make exit easier.

The actual location of the lot is N of Burbank Blvd on the West side of the park. Enter through the second parking enterance so the cars are pointing south toward the freeway


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Welcome to the 'Fest, Ara! I will see you on the 12th.


----------



## SilvyinLA (Dec 29, 2001)

*Hey*

Raffi,

You going to Balboa park meeting spot?


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Haven't been reading the Bimmerfest boards in a few weeks, but, although I know where the Calabasas Commons is,....*BALBOA PARK* in Encino, CA has always been the meeting spot for the San Diego-Orange-Los Angeles Counties caravans. I believe the main guy from DTM (DDD?) has always set it up this way.

SilvyinLA has done the sign and perhaps, I can try to make an even bigger one to post and have everyone drive to the 2nd entrance (farthest north) so that everyone is pointing south back to the onramp as someone suggested.

Can't wait!

Gio

P.S. - Don't forget guys to go printout your ADOBE placards to place in your cars.


----------



## munchdown (Mar 12, 2003)

So I take it Balboa Park is the official meeting spot. MunchDown will see you all there. Till then


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes balboa park is the meeting spot. Even better than freakin the calabasas commons. I was there last sat mornin and there were alot of cops there. Balboa park is way better, its a good pit stop for those people who have to take a piss and want to get something to eat becuase there is a donut shop about 1 min walkin distance. Cant wait to see you all there.

This is my first Bimmerfest and cant wait. And plus just got my scanner for the car and ill be on the hunt for the cops. HE HE


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

That would be probably the user "braddman" from the DTMPower.net forum boards. He's down in San Diego and usually coordinates S.D. and O.C. caravans up to LA.

He's already started a thread here on Bimmerfest

Official DTM Caravan Thread

Contact him I think.

Gio


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Hey*



SilvyinLA said:


> *Raffi,
> 
> You going to Balboa park meeting spot? *


Hi Silvy, good to hear from you. I probably won't make it to Balboa Park but will caravan earlier in the morning with some other friends. I will definitely see you in SB.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *I like to have a cell phone number of the Balboa Park organizer so that the Ventura Co. guys (us) know exactly what time the caravan will be passing Lynn Rd exit on the 101. Lynn Rd exit (Circuit City) is where we will gather in Ventura Co. *


Ah I see what you mean. I know Lynn Rd. because I drive past there on my way to work from LA. I work at AMGEN in Thousand Oaks and I get off at Rancho Conejo Blvd.

So hopefully an organizer will give you a cell #, but I'm sure if you have a Motorola talkabout, the channel we'll be tuned on, we'll communicate as to when we're getting closer to Lynn Rd.

Gio


----------



## munchdown (Mar 12, 2003)

jaramill, as for as two way radios is concerned. Which two way would you recommend me buying. What should it specifically have as far as capabilitys and what is the majority of everyone else going to have.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Munchdown: The popular ones are by Motorola (FRS) radios. They cost about $50 or you can get a pair (which they usually sell them as) for about $100-120. Some have a 2 mile range others a 4 mile range.

Gio


----------



## braddman (Mar 25, 2003)

I moved back to Los Angeles..but even so I am not the coordinator, I was just re-posting from DTMPower.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> *I like to have a cell phone number of the Balboa Park organizer so that the Ventura Co. guys (us) know exactly what time the caravan will be passing Lynn Rd exit on the 101. Lynn Rd exit (Circuit City) is where we will gather in Ventura Co. *


Here's a thread where you can leave your cell # and find others to call to know when the caravan is leaving.

**OC, LA and SD caravan info to Bimmerfest (4/12) / Roll Call added**

Gio


----------

